# New GTO worshipper questions



## golfshaftguys (Sep 9, 2004)

I test drove the GTO on labor day, now I must get one. I am mulling over the 2004 VS 2005 debate, and wanted a few of the experts to tell me a few things.

What do you think of using the GM smartbuy program to buy the 2004 and when the 48 months are up I can keep it or buy the newset model at that time?

Anybody know any reason why the smart buy is a bad idea?

Also what do you pay for insurance for your GTO's? I would list it as a pleasure vehicle and I have a relativly clean drving record, any guess on insurance rates?

Thanks
Future GTO Owner
Roger


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

As Far As The 04 Vs The 05 Debate In My Opinion It's Strictly A Matter Of Personal Preference. The 05 Is Going To Have 50 More Ponies, 18" Wheels, Dual Exhaust That Exits On Both Sides Of The Rear Fascia, And Hood Scoops. I've Seen Some Pictures On This Site Of The Hood Scoops And They Look Too Ram Air Trans Am Like For Me. The 18" Wheels Are Supposed To Look Like The Ones Being Offered On The Monaro. I Bought An 04 Because It Is The First Year Of The Rebirth Of The Gto And It Has The Reliable Ls1 Motor In It. If It's Power You Want Get The 05 But You Could Probably Get A Good Deal On An 04 And The Money You Would Save Could Be Used For After Market Mods To Get The 50 More Ponies. As Far As Insurance Goes Mine Dropped By Almost $300 A Year By Trading In A Mustang Gt On 1 And My Gto Is Listed As A Pleasure Car On My Insurance.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 9, 2004)

Check out what I received from Pontiac. Sounds like a good deal on the 04's.
Click here

Then click the link.


----------



## GTOJOE (Sep 10, 2004)

Just picked up my new Yellow 04 last week. Awesome car. I would check with your insurance co. Here in Michigan i had to pay a performance car surecharge. $1800 a year to insure it  

Joe


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

*Insurance rate*

I'm an old fart, my insurance rate made only a slight ($20) change, something around $300/half year (State Farm).

---Larry


----------



## blue goat (Aug 19, 2004)

I'm 35 with a good driving record in Texas and I am paying $412 every 6 months with it listed as a pleasure vehicle.


----------



## GTOJOE (Sep 10, 2004)

Man you guys a bumming me out. I am also an old fart (42) I do have a 
5 mph over ticket but was told that it will only go down $200 a year after that clears. Insurance in Michigan SUCKS. 

Joe


----------



## pzl1nz (Sep 17, 2004)

*What we pay*

We live in Indy and we pay $60 per month as a full time driver vehicle not pleasure. It was the same price as our 2001 Grand Am GT.

Buy either...they are absolutley fabulous cars. For modding the LS1 currently has a lot of performance parts that can be adapted from the F bodies and the Vette.


----------



## GTO TOO (Sep 10, 2004)

GTO joe,
I don't know which company is hosing you....But I too live in Michigan. My insurance went up $200 a year over my wife's car I replaced with the GTO. The older vehicle was a small econo wagon so I expected the cost to go up based on replacement values. I checked before I purchased and they told me it was not rated any differently than either of present cars....You may wish to shop around..


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

My insurance in California only went up an additional $118.00/year over my BMW 323i...


----------



## chards (Sep 17, 2004)

I Live in Florida and when I replaced my '00 Dakota 4x4 with the GTO my rates dropped by over $200/yr.


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

chards said:


> I Live in Florida and when I replaced my '00 Dakota 4x4 with the GTO my rates dropped by over $200/yr.


No doubt the insurance company is trying to make you feel good BEFORE you get your house insurance bill. Ouch.

---Larry


----------



## chards (Sep 17, 2004)

That's the cool part about these condo associations...they cover the home owners. We'll see how bad the hoa goes up in Jan. Hopefully won't be too bad.


----------

